# new log please follow my progress and give input



## goodguy19064 (Dec 27, 2018)

Hey guys, I?m starting a log, first one I have ever logged
I?m 5?4? 168 body fat probably a bit high 15%.
I goto the gym in the morning for fasted cardio and back in the afternoon to train.
Im 43 years old.  I have a good source for my supplements, some pharm stuff.
I do have a coach but not naming him yet.



My cycle is 
Week 1 Mast p 50mg eod
Week 2 mast p 75mg eod
Week 3-7 mast p 100 eod
Week 8 mast p 50 eod

Week 1 test p 50 eod
Week 2 test p 100 eod
Week 3 test p 150 eod
Week 4-9 test p 200 eod
Week 10 test p 100 eod

Turinabol
Week 1 15mg ed
Week 2 20mg ed
Week 3-9 30mg ed
Week 10 15mg



Diet 
Meal 1 2 cups egg whites with cup of oats

Meal 2 cup rice 8 oz chicken

Pre workout waxymaze 40 grams protien drink
Intra workout waxymaze bcaa, eaa
Post bcaa waxymaze

Meal 3 8oz red meat 1 cup rice

Meal 4 2 cups egg whites and cup of oats


----------



## bomb_r2 (Dec 27, 2018)

What are your goals ? Cut or bulk ?
Why only 4 meals ?
No veggies?
No protein shake after a workout ?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J727AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## goodguy19064 (Dec 27, 2018)

more a clean bulk and staying hard


----------



## goodguy19064 (Dec 27, 2018)

if anyone also has any question feel free to pm me


----------



## REHH (Dec 27, 2018)

He one of those guys that don't need an AI on cycle?


----------



## goodguy19064 (Dec 28, 2018)

i wish no amarosin


----------



## Derek Wilson (Dec 29, 2018)

Please add protein shake


----------



## goodguy19064 (Dec 29, 2018)

protein shake when?


----------



## goodguy19064 (Jan 2, 2019)

just did a chest workout
incline bar
incline dumbbells
pec deck
incline flys
dips

3 sets 8-12 reps


----------



## goodguy19064 (Jan 2, 2019)




----------



## goodguy19064 (Jan 2, 2019)

heres a current pic


----------



## goodguy19064 (Jan 4, 2019)

yesterday I did lats
dead lift
lat pull downs
pull overs cable machine
row machine
t bar rows
today arms
bent over dumbbell rows


----------



## goodguy19064 (Jan 4, 2019)

My wife and I have noticed everytime my weight goes up even alittle when Im this heavy i snore and breath very heavy. anyone else like this?


----------



## goodguy19064 (Jan 5, 2019)

yesterday did arms today I took off, going to change my diet have a call with coach, will uodate tomorrow


----------



## Derek Wilson (Jan 7, 2019)

goodguy19064 said:


> protein shake when?


No matter what your workout plans or program, no matter what I would make it a HABIT to wake up EVERY morning, drink a tall ICE COLD glass of water, make your bed, throw on some tunes, and do some pushups, planks, split squats, etc. and then eat a little breakfast.


----------



## goodguy19064 (Jan 7, 2019)

i do stair climber fasted first thing in the morning, but like your idea too


----------



## goodguy19064 (Jan 8, 2019)

yesterday was leg day which i love, so sore this morning, today back to chest, went from 168 to 165, talked to my couch and i was told to add 2 oz of carbs to every meal


----------



## goodguy19064 (Jan 10, 2019)

the extra carbs have helped my weight has gone back up, going to revisit diet again in two weeks,  youg guys who read this and i hope the older guys agree, drugs are everything, diet is a ton, your body composition can change based on what and when you eat!


----------



## GFR (Jan 11, 2019)

goodguy19064 said:


> My wife and I have noticed everytime my weight goes up even alittle when Im this heavy i snore and breath very heavy. anyone else like this?


https://www.mayoclinic.org/diseases-conditions/sleep-apnea/symptoms-causes/syc-20377631

[h=3]Obstructive sleep apnea[/h]Factors that increase the risk of this form of sleep apnea include:


*Excess weight.* Obesity greatly increases the risk of sleep apnea. Fat deposits around your upper airway can obstruct your breathing.
*Neck circumference.* People with thicker necks might have narrower airways.
*A narrowed airway.* You might have inherited a narrow throat. Tonsils or adenoids also can enlarge and block the airway, particularly in children.
*Being male.* Men are two to three times more  likely to have sleep apnea than are women. However, women increase their  risk if they're overweight, and their risk also appears to rise after  menopause.
*Being older.* Sleep apnea occurs significantly more often in older adults.
*Family history.* Having family members with sleep apnea might increase your risk.
*Use of alcohol, sedatives or tranquilizers.* These substances relax the muscles in your throat, which can worsen obstructive sleep apnea.
*Smoking.* Smokers are three times more likely to  have obstructive sleep apnea than are people who've never smoked.  Smoking can increase the amount of inflammation and fluid retention in  the upper airway.
*Nasal congestion.* If you have difficulty  breathing through your nose ? whether from an anatomical problem or  allergies ? you're more likely to develop obstructive sleep apnea.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Jan 13, 2019)

TJ Cline said:


> https://www.mayoclinic.org/diseases-conditions/sleep-apnea/symptoms-causes/syc-20377631
> 
> *Obstructive sleep apnea*
> 
> ...



Helpful stuff!


----------



## goodguy19064 (Jan 14, 2019)

so after adding carbs my weight has gone back up and i have also thinned out a bit, i having reading a bunch and talking to my coach about diet and actually absorbing the nutrients that we eat and getting the best use out of what we eat not just eat eat eat.  im now taking with every meal and cinnamon supplement helps with metabolism as well as apple cider vinegar.  also probiotics. guys name of the game is food, but if you eating nothing out of the food whats the point?


----------



## goodguy19064 (Feb 5, 2019)

*update*

i know its been a while and wanted to update, things are going well and looking really lean, can almost see abs.....for the guys that like gear talk i wanted to talk about quality of gear.  test e from one company is not always the same as another company when using underground labs.  what i mean is under dosing and quality. remember most raws come from china, china is not always the best. and remember nothing beats pharm stuff like the pros have, night and day difference.... end of the day if you find a good supplier stick with them and questions feel free to dm me


----------



## goodguy19064 (Feb 7, 2019)

starting to work on my next cycle now that i have lean down a bit, i will be adding insulin to my next cycle.  guys remember always lean down before adding insulin because it can put fat on you. you want the insulin to drive the nutrients to your muscle cells not you fat cells. for my cycle ill be using samson supplies, there customer service is great as well as shipping and quality!!!!!


----------



## goodguy19064 (Feb 8, 2019)

Guys Im going to be taking on new clients to coach, if any interest please pm me here or email me at campagna306@comcast.net. thank you


----------



## goodguy19064 (Mar 27, 2019)

time to change my cycle and add insulin, synthol and hgh, time to get huge, any questions please ask


----------



## Derek Wilson (Apr 14, 2019)

goodguy19064 said:


> i do stair climber fasted first thing in the morning, but like your idea too



That's cool!


----------



## Derek Wilson (Apr 14, 2019)

by the way, this thread is going to an informative one! thanks...


----------

